# Radon ZR-Team 29 Federgabel austauschen Suntour XCT



## weitec (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich in der Suche nicht fündig geworden bin versuche ich nun hier mein Glück.
Ich habe ein Radon ZR-Team 29" bei diesem ist eine Suntour XCT Federgabel verbaut, diese ist jedoch sehr ausgeschlagen und ich denke, dass ein Service sich bei dieser Gabel nicht lohnt.
Nun habe ich jedoch versucht heraus zu finden welche Gabel überhaupt passen würde. Dazu habe ich die Gabel schon einmal kurz ausgebaut zum messen.
Radaufnahme ist: Schnellspanner 9mm
der Gabelschaft ist: 21,5cm
Durchmesser oben an der Gabel ist: 28,6mm
Duchmesser unten an der Gabel ist: 30,0mm

Mein Problem ist nun was brauche ich da jetzt=? Die 28,6 sind ja (1 1/8 Zoll) aber die 30mm unten ?
Ich würde die Gabel in diesem Zuge gerne durch eine bessere ersetzen, was wäre hier zum empfehlen?

Besten Dank schon einmal!
Gruß


----------



## Denis2_2 (28. August 2021)

Hi, ja die xct kannst du in tonne schmeißen.
Was ist denn überhaupt dein Budget für die neue Gabel?
Für das Bike würde ich eine rs Judy kaufen, die ist nicht teuer und viel besser als die xct. Die Judy gibt es in 1 1/8 29" und 5mm schnellspanner. Also genau das was du brauchst, hier mal ein Link:









						Judy Silver TK 29" Solo Air 100 QR
					

Features - RockShox Judy Silver TK       Neues Grafik Paket    TurnKey-Lockout gibt "Ein/Aus"-Steuerung    Sehr gut einstellbare SoloAir Federung       Produkteigenschaften        Einsatzbereich:  MTB, Cross Country, Trail...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Falls du mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast, würde ich lieber ein neues bike kaufen, da hochwertige Gabeln in 1 1/8 nicht mehr produziert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. August 2021)

Eigentlich sollte unten standard 1 1/2" also 1,5Zoll sein. Oder es ist durchgehend 1 1/8. Hast Du Dich ev. vermessen weil der Konus vom unteren Lager noch auf dem Schaft sitzt ?


----------

